

Just Tell Julie - gk1
http://justtelljulie.com/

======
rustyconover
Not a bad idea, sometimes all it takes a reminder to the customer to get paid.
But 20% is a steep fee to pay for picking up the phone and making a call.
Especially on 10k+ invoices which are common with consulting.

If only there was a sliding scale. Or more than one "Julie".

